# 13 annual Chicagoland and classic bicycle show and swap meet



## chevbel57 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## mack0327 (Apr 7, 2018)

Looking forward to this tomorrow. Going to have to bundle up with forecasted temperatures in the high 30s.


----------

